# How Old Are You? (2019 ver!)



## Chris (Jan 3, 2019)

I meant to restart this a couple of days ago but oops!

There has been a recent surge of active new users and a thread like this naturally tends to get outdated when left for more than a year or so. It's always nice to know the age of people you are communicating with (and to know that you're not the only one playing a game people in your offline life might deem "childish"!). So, straight-forward question: how old are you? 

I'm physically 26 and mentally about half that.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 3, 2019)

I just turned 21 last month!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 3, 2019)

18 yrs old


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm currently 24 and I have been enjoying the very series that brought us all here since I was 11!


----------



## Kub (Jan 3, 2019)

I am also 24!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 3, 2019)

seven teen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

Just turned 27 not too long ago last year 

..yep i'm collecting dust


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm 25. In June I'll be 26. :X


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2019)

As of last month I'm 23!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm currently 19, I'll be 20 on June 11!

Ugh I'm starting to feel old. Can't believe I joined this forum when I was 12!!


----------



## chamsae (Jan 3, 2019)

22 in 3 days....... ehh


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 3, 2019)

I am old...39. LOL


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2019)

22 years. Where did the last 2 years go?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 3, 2019)

I turn 16 in May :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

Still 21, will be 22 in a couple months.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 3, 2019)

24, turning 25 in March


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

i'll be 25 in 6 days.


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2019)

i’m 14!


----------



## hamster (Jan 3, 2019)

turned 17 4 days ago


----------



## wumblebee (Jan 3, 2019)

im 18 years young


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 3, 2019)

I almost clicked the wrong one, as I still can't believe I'm already 22 years old. 
And my brother wants to soon have a child, so I will be a aunt, jesus christ.. :'(

Yet I can make myself look like I'm a 12 years old kid, phew


----------



## cornimer (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm 20 but everyone thinks I'm way younger


----------



## Flare (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm 17 and will be turning 18 on the 21st of June.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 3, 2019)

Turning 25 in a couple months


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 3, 2019)

I'll be turning 30 in February!.....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm still 18 years old. I don't want to be an old hag and rather have a mind of a kid (but still focusing on important things).


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jan 3, 2019)

I?m 20, but my body feels as if it?s 60 lol


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 3, 2019)

I?m 20 as of last November but I have an extreme case of babyface, so I don?t look it.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm turning 21 this year. Time's moving so quickly!


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm 19 years old. ^^


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Turned 30 this past August! Where my old fogey brethren at?


----------



## duckykate (Jan 3, 2019)

17 next month!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m 17


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2019)

twenty seven


----------



## Envy (Jan 4, 2019)

Yikes, I jumped up a bracket for 2019 to 30-34. I can't believe I'm really 30 you all. I was only 13 when I started playing Animal Crossing and 19 when I joined these forums.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

was the turnaround to a new thread this fast last time? feels like the last thread lasted a much shorter time than before

though anyways, I'm an age


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2019)

29, 30 next month. I was a bit surprised to see our bar this high but this thread is fairly new so


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 4, 2019)

18 years young turning 19 in July


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh, look at that. I'm getting really sick of people telling me Animal Crossing is a kiddie game


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 4, 2019)

21 atm, 22 in November


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 4, 2019)

Turned 21 last November but still feel 14 mentally


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> Turned 21 last November but still feel 14 mentally



I can relate lol


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

i'm at an age where i no longer feel comfortable talking about my age lmaoo i'm 26


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm just over here with my 18-year-old self wondering how every single one of my friends on here is older than me.  I'm turning 19 in April, but still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm just over here with my 18-year-old self wondering how every single one of my friends on here is older than me.  I'm turning 19 in April, but still.



We'll be the same age (number) for a solid 2 months lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2019)

I turned 22 in November, which I guess puts me in a new age bracket haha.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm loving how right now 25-29 is tied as one of the most populous categories (with 19-21). 

It'll be interesting to see how that changes over the year - especially as more news on AC Switch comes out.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I am now 25.


----------



## demoness (Jan 5, 2019)

will be 26 in a little over 3 months on April 30th.  i made it with zero skin issues and zero aging since being 16 and never growing past five feet.  yay.


----------



## unravel (Jan 9, 2019)

Current Age: 21
Birthday: October (I will be 22 by then)

I joined the forum when I was 15 man its been ages


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

I turn 25 this year so I chose the 25-29 bracket. :3


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 9, 2019)

i'm 18.
i joined this forum before i was even 13 and that scares me. time goes too quickly.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jan 9, 2019)

Turning 16 this month (01/26) and I?ve been enjoying ACNL since I was about 11!


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 10, 2019)

I'll be 25 in july eeeeee


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm 18 and ready to mingle.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 16, 2019)

I am currently 22 and will turn 23 on april 12th ♡


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2019)

I voted "16-18" since I'm currently 18, but I turn 19 in just a little over two weeks, which would bump me up to the 19-21 group.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2019)

18 currently but turn 19 in July


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2019)

23 - n-


----------



## CodyMKW (Jan 19, 2019)

28 as of Thursday January 17


----------



## Corrie (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow, I'm surprised to see a lot of people here are in their twenties. Makes me feel not so bad for being 24 haha.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm just over here with my 18-year-old self wondering how every single one of my friends on here is older than me.  I'm turning 19 in April, but still.



well actually your older than me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



xii said:


> i?m 14!



atleast im not the only young (ish) member!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 23, 2019)

I am 19!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm 20  I''ve been here for a while and can't remember exactly when I joined but it's been a few years.


----------



## Jenni79 (Jan 25, 2019)

Wow, What I'd give to trade ages with most of you! I will be turning 40 first week of Feb.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 25, 2019)

Still glad that most people fall in the 16-24 group.

I am now 20. Last time I posted on the old thread I was 19


----------



## Joy (Jan 26, 2019)

23


----------



## chamsae (Jan 26, 2019)

23  i feel old


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2019)

36. How and when did I get this old!? o_o


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m 21 years old! I’m glad the majority are in the 19-21 year old category!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 31, 2019)

According to the definition of years by humans, whelp, I'm 17.


----------



## Elov (Jan 31, 2019)

Turning 22 in less than 2 weeks... So woo, finally moved up an age bracket!


----------



## aericell (Feb 1, 2019)

I turn 21 in July


----------



## Roobi (Feb 1, 2019)

32 ^^;


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 2, 2019)

17


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll be 29 in October!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 7, 2019)

31 here, 32 in September. 

Don't feel a day over 12 years old.


----------



## easpa (Feb 9, 2019)

19 right now, gonna be 20 in May.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 11, 2019)

22!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 11, 2019)

Gonna turn 21 this July!Still don't feel very mature for my age though.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 11, 2019)

21, will be 22 later this year. Surprised to see many are in the same age group!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

25


----------



## Sylvia (Feb 13, 2019)

the big 18 baby!


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

27


----------



## KipperDen (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm 22. But I feel like I'm about 16 haha


----------



## piske (Feb 14, 2019)

Tfw you could be some members' mom... ;o; 

I'm 33 (although, I always get carded, even sometimes at R-rated movies, smh), but sometimes I feel 60+ and sometimes I feel like, 20? I can be very old lady-like and really immature at the same time! not to say that 20 year olds are inherently immature!

I think this is the first time I've actually shared my age here (except to my close friends)... eek!


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 16, 2019)

32 next month


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 17, 2019)

um.

i'm 13.


----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)

15!

I’m pretty surprised about how old some of the people here are.


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm fifteen. I turn sixteen on May 5th and can finally get my licence then


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2019)

mnm said:


> I'm fifteen. I turn sixteen on May 5th and can finally get my licence then



Ah, yet another person on this site with the same birthday as me.  I didn’t expect you to be almost sixteen though.  You seemed like you’re older than you are.  Or maybe I’m just bad at guessing how old people are, lmao


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ah, yet another person on this site with the same birthday as me.  I didn’t expect you to be almost sixteen though.  You seemed like you’re older than you are.  Or maybe I’m just bad at guessing how old people are, lmao



Yeah, I tend to get that a lot lol. I've never actually met someone with the same birthday as me! I've been asked if I was Hispanic purely because of my birthday lmao


----------



## Awful (Feb 20, 2019)

I'll be 22 in August!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2019)

25. Will be 26 in July. I'm still not used to being 25! Make it stop!


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 24, 2019)

Ooh man I joined when I was baby. I'm so old now haha


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll be 20 this year! Crazy that I joined when I was 14. Doesn't feel that long.


----------



## Daisyxo (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm 19 currently, turning 20 on the 28th of July! I feel so old haha ^^'


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm 17.


----------



## ButtstonCrossing (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm ooooooooold (34)


----------



## petaltail (Mar 6, 2019)

turning 17 in september!


----------



## Araie (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm turning 15 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## slatka (Mar 10, 2019)

19 turning 20 this month


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 17, 2019)

22~


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 17, 2019)

sixteen yeehaw


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 18, 2019)

19 turning 20 in two months!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm 31. I'm an old.


----------



## bumblybee (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m only 19, but my mind is older. _If you get that reference, I love you._


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

20. Turn 21 in November.


----------



## Sugaryrush (Mar 23, 2019)

17! Turn 18 in August.


----------



## reririx (Mar 24, 2019)

25 but 26 in August


----------



## matt (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm 22


----------



## neoratz (Mar 27, 2019)

i will be 19 this year but not until december! the idea is scary to me even though 19 is still really young D:


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't let my looks deceive you, I am a 20-year-old college student.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m 21.

Pfft I wasn’t going to add that since it’s still 5 months away, but I saw a few other people apparently born in August put it, so yes, I’ll turn 22 in August.


----------



## mnm (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm turning 16 in May. It's insane to me that I'm the age the younger me considered a "real teenager".


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 27, 2019)

Gosh, I didn't realize there were so many _infants_ on belltree...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 27, 2019)

I will be moving up an age bracket in November, so I'm going to wait until then to vote


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 28, 2019)

i'm 17!! i'm turning 18 in three weeks!!!!


----------



## PokeTown (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm 23. I will be turning 24 in June.


----------



## Kip (Mar 29, 2019)

I am deh 22


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)

Well, if you're checking the forum as of the day this is being posted (April 4th, at least where I'm at) then you might see that I am now 20. Well, I'm 20. In just a year, I'll be able to (legally) get drunk in the US. So yeah, das coo.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Well, if you're checking the forum as of the day this is being posted (April 4th, at least where I'm at) then you might see that I am now 20. Well, I'm 20. In just a year, I'll be able to (legally) get drunk in the US. So yeah, das coo.



Next year lets get drunk together


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh jeez. I'm almost embarrassed to say.  37 but at least I know FB sucks.


----------



## vinesse (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm 24!


----------



## catsoup (Apr 7, 2019)

i'm currently 19 years old, but i'll be 20 in august


----------



## Hat' (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm 17 and I'll be turning 18 in September yaaaaay! Finally adulthood! 
I'm probably wrong for being excited but h


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 23, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm 17 and I'll be turning 18 in September yaaaaay! Finally adulthood!
> I'm probably wrong for being excited but h



I turn 18 in one week and I’m excited too haha I’ll finally be able to buy alcohol so yay to that.


----------



## motheaten (Apr 23, 2019)

im 14 years oldd and i act like im 2


----------



## cIementine (Apr 26, 2019)

im 17 and turn 18 at the end of this year


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

Just turned 18 in February! I remember being like... 14-ish when I first joined! Where do the years go, man? xD​


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm 20  jeez i remember when I joined at like 16 year old lmao


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 27, 2019)

turned 28 this year! ; u;


----------



## Hatori (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm currently 23 years old, will be 24 in August!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 28, 2019)

I turned 20 two weeks ago <:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 29, 2019)

Well it’s past midnight now so I’m 18


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess I forgot to post, but my birthday was a couple weeks ago and I turned 19. c:


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 1, 2019)

26 as of last month.  Feels like time is going faster and faster with each passing year.  Crazy how it flies.


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

I'm 20 and I will turn 21 on June 30th!


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

Just turned 22 today, so I’m in a new bracket now.  Too bad I’ll have to wait until the next new version of this thread to vote for my bracket.


----------



## Bizhiins (May 13, 2019)

I just turned 27! I am feeling old!!


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2019)

i'll be the big 21 in august


----------



## Rosalind (May 22, 2019)

I am 20 years old, I'll be 21 on September 16th.


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

ill be 15 in july


----------



## Lazaros (May 29, 2019)

turned 18 in december.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 2, 2019)

Gosh I feel so old now! When I started with animal crossing on the game cub I was still a kid now I am 27 years old ;o;


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 6, 2019)

I am 24 this year.


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

i turned 15 in april!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm just here to see would press 51+


----------



## love punk (Jun 9, 2019)

im only 15, turning 16 next april. im a young?un haha


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 11, 2019)

I?m 26 going on 27 this September, yikes!


----------



## Megan. (Jun 12, 2019)

I?m 25 going on 26 in a few weeks..
Mentally I?m probably 14 though, haha.


----------



## Peter (Jun 12, 2019)

22 - I've moved up a bracket!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

Peter said:


> 22 - I've moved up a bracket!



Wow, I didn’t know you’re the same age as me, Peter.  I thought you would be in your upper 20’s or something, lmao.  Shows how much I know, haha.


----------



## ams (Jun 13, 2019)

27! Where did my 20's go guys?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 13, 2019)

17~!


----------



## Cheybunny (Jun 19, 2019)

20!!


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 19, 2019)

27!


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm 21!


----------



## glover (Jun 23, 2019)

I?m 16 turning 17 in October.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't know my exact age.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 24, 2019)

17. im literally a tree and ive been growing facial hair since 7th grade so i always get mistaken for like 30 sksksk. i have a love hate relationship with it but i always wanted to be shorter and dresscode doesn't allow facial hair at my school so thats been a pain in the ass since freshman year


----------



## Romaki (Jun 24, 2019)

Turning 23 next month. : )


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

22, I'll turn 23 in August ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 25, 2019)

19, turning 20 in October and I'm finding that hard to believe because I look like a baby dfskfl


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

26 but mentally 16


----------



## La034 (Jul 10, 2019)

15 but I'll be 16 in September


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jul 10, 2019)

Yay I turned 21 in July and had a great birthday this year!


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

im turning 15 in 3 days :>


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 10, 2019)

just turned 22


----------



## tealseer (Jul 11, 2019)

i am super old! lol i am turning 26 this September i even have a little 8 month old <3


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm 22 as well


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 16, 2019)

Why are there so many young adults around the forum?


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Yael said:


> Why are there so many young adults around the forum?



The last massive influx of new users would've been when the latest main series AC game came out six years ago. So naturally those who were teenagers at the games release are all grown-up now!

Then there's losers like me who were already in their 20s when ACNL came out and are still here.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 16, 2019)

Tina said:


> The last massive influx of new users would've been when the latest main series AC game came out six years ago. So naturally those who were teenagers at the games release are all grown-up now!
> 
> Then there's losers like me who were already in their 20s when ACNL came out and are still here.



Or babies teens like me who feel small compared to the massive number of adults here, and wonder "wait, I though more teens/kids played this game" lmaoo.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Yael said:


> Or babies teens like me who feel small compared to the massive number of adults here, and wonder "wait, I though more teens/kids played this game" lmaoo.



New Horizons will likely bring in a younger crowd.


----------



## seeds (Jul 16, 2019)

I?m 19!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 16, 2019)

Tina said:


> New Horizons will likely bring in a younger crowd.



I definitely hope so. It's weird to be around only adults. Kinda reminds me of real life.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 16, 2019)

24, but I look much older. The wildest I've heard someone guess is 39, when I was 22


----------



## Kaitlin (Jul 21, 2019)

i just turned 21!


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

20. i'm just super short so people think i'm 12 until i start talking


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

i'm 23 but people still think i'm in high school :^(


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm actually 19 now xD


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 25, 2019)

AcanthoLolly said:


> i'm 23 but people still think i'm in high school :^(



Yeah I'm 25 and the other day someone I work with asked me how old I am and she couldn't believe it when I told her. She said she thought I'd be like 17 lol


----------



## Beanz (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m 14 everyone’s so oldddderrr than meeeee


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

Lol im 13 so that makes 2 of us!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 10, 2019)

Im 13 too! I am mentally life triple that!


----------



## Hal (Aug 10, 2019)

26 but I look 17 lol


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 11, 2019)

Just turned 19 3+ weeks ago


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 11, 2019)

Im 13 but mentally im 11


----------



## Beanz (Aug 11, 2019)

I’m mentally three years old


----------



## Liability (Aug 11, 2019)

i just turned 21 :')


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 11, 2019)

I will be 26 September 30th


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Depends on what on what you think. On my birth certificate, I was born on the 16th of October, 1999.


I am lucky to have inherited the baby face, with or without makeup, I look after my skin by using non-makeup skin care and I don't smoke and I hardly drink alcohol.


People think my face looks about 14, and I will forever need to provide my ID if I want to purchase Carlton Draught or if I want to sell something.


People say I am the height of a 10 year old, since I am 4 foot 9.


People say my intellogence the age of an 8 year od, since I have dlexcia and other disabilities, but I think 8 year olds are smarter than]t most people think so I belkeve my intellegence is about a 4 year old. Sorry for bad spelling


I am a creative writer on my blog on this forum and Quotev and Wattpad, I have an editor, and did you know Agatha Crisie was a dlexia syffered


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 21, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Depends on what on what you think. On my birth certificate, I was born on the 16th of October, 1999.
> 
> 
> I am lucky to have inherited the baby face, with or without makeup, I look after my skin by using non-makeup skin care and I don't smoke and I hardly drink alcohol.
> ...


Please, don't pay attention to anyone who says you have the "intelligence of a 8 year old" - it's not true and they just want to be mean.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm officially 19 as of tuesday! <3


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I'm officially 19 as of tuesday! <3



Happy birthday for tuesday, I hope you have a good one. Don't party too hard, okay? And don't drink alcohol just before dinner, on an empty stomach. I once did that, and I started singing this song with like 15 different accents then I made up this song where I sang about peeing on the toilet.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 31, 2019)

29

30 in March O.O


----------



## Mint (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm going to be 30 in November.


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

i turned sixteen this year so i'm one of the younger people here ^^


----------



## capnport (Sep 18, 2019)

I?m almost 16, so I chose that since I assume I can?t choose again. (Will be 16 in about a month!)


----------



## duvetmo (Sep 19, 2019)

19, but turning 20 in a few days!


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

I turned 25 this year! I'm still mentally an older child/teenager though. Who let me be an adult? I'm not very good at it.


----------



## PugPower63 (Sep 22, 2019)

i am phisically 13, but mentally 8 ish  

















YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am phisically 13, but mentally 8 ish  

















YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

- - - Post Merge - - -



duvetmo said:


> 19, but turning 20 in a few days!



Happy erly birthday!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 24, 2019)

Alyx said:


> I turned 25 this year! I'm still mentally an older child/teenager though. Who let me be an adult? I'm not very good at it.





PugPower63 said:


> i am phisically 13, but mentally 8 ish



Whoever told you that you don't act your age or interlectually not capable, do not listen to them. They're essentialists (close-minded on everything they think is not "normal" for them.

Just because we love Animal Crossing, doesn't mean we are acting like little kids!

People are mean, only because I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 24, 2019)

To answer the post question, I'm 20 ! 

And I agree with Jessy_Azran, on all their points. Well said and kind hearted.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 26, 2019)

Laconic said:


> To answer the post question, I'm 20 !
> 
> And I agree with Jessy_Azran, on all their points. Well said and kind hearted.



Hey Laconic! 20 is an awesome age! (just under a month until I'm twenty!)

Aww thankyou!!

(Your signature is totally true, that is exactly how I think!) Once I've established a few things in my second town, I'll put in my moridb wishlist and what I can offer soon.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2019)

21 today bois but i still haven’t moved up a bracket


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

I turned 25 this year but I still mentally feel like I'm 19, and I look 15.
No one believes me when I open my door that I'm an adult. People are always asking for my parents. ;-;


----------



## Azrael (Oct 1, 2019)

MapleCake said:


> I turned 25 this year but I still mentally feel like I'm 19, and I look 15.
> No one believes me when I open my door that I'm an adult. People are always asking for my parents. ;-;



I feel you! I turned 29 this year and I still get asked for my ID when I try to watch rated r movies! lol Perks of being short and having a round face shape I guess.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

25, but I feel more like a 5000 year old demon born to rid the world of all its cheesecake.  MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 1, 2019)

Azrael said:


> I feel you! I turned 29 this year and I still get asked for my ID when I try to watch rated r movies! lol Perks of being short and having a round face shape I guess.



I'm in the sane boat as you. 5'4 with classic baby face asian genes. If they still id you at 29, theres no hope for me. *sobs in Chinese*


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 2, 2019)

i am 15 years old!


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

MapleCake said:


> I'm in the sane boat as you. 5'4 with classic baby face asian genes. If they still id you at 29, theres no hope for me. *sobs in Chinese*



at least you'll look younger when you get old and wrinkly.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 2, 2019)

20, my birthday's next month... I'm having some trouble wrapping my head around the fact... ': D


----------



## Noctis (Oct 2, 2019)

28, but still looking like a 15 year old.


----------



## Tianna (Nov 26, 2019)

20, turning 21 in February!


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm 24 but people think I look younger haha


----------



## poweradeex (Dec 17, 2019)

I am 24!


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 17, 2019)

I am now 27 ;o;


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm 26 now and got a boyfriend. Stable relationship for a year now and going great.  I'm so proud of myself. When I last posted here I had no friends and now I have a boyfriend. XD My past self doesn't believe it lol. Be proud you always believed some great things would happen. They did and it was worth it!


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 19, 2019)

i am 20 but i look like im 15 due to my height haha


----------



## isabll (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm 20, will be 21 in January!


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2019)

My birthday was literally last week. I just turned 25 =33


----------



## lsabella (Dec 26, 2019)

turning 15 next month on the 11th :}


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Dec 28, 2019)

I?m 17 as I type this


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 28, 2019)

Just realised that I now qualify for the next age bracket as I'm now 22  Mentally I'm like 12 though lol


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

ˁ̡̡̡∗︎⁎⃙ ̫⁎⃙ˀ̡̡̡  ̩˳♡⃝︎ I'm 33 and still trying to work out how to be an adult... 
_: (? ཀ`」 ∠︎):_ haha


----------

